# dorian yates



## bigdavid (May 23, 2008)

hi,just wondered if anyone seen pics of dorian this year,to be honest it looks like hes stopped training or doing minimal.has he been ill ,anyone know???


----------



## Inggasson (Jul 13, 2008)

He was in FLEX a few months back after working on a DVD with Mark Dugdale. He's still ripped, but he can't train heavy because he accumulated so many injuries.


----------



## tommy28 (Dec 17, 2007)

saw him in nandos in birmingham a few months back. still looked a pretty big mo-fo to me


----------



## Cap'n Beefy (Nov 16, 2008)

He was punting his wares at the nationals in October, looked like he was in shape, but a million miles from his Mr Olympia days.

It would, of course, be almost impossible to have retained that shape year after year. It would have killed him by now probably.


----------



## mindmuscle (Jun 30, 2007)

Spoke to him a while back and he was into submission fighting and was training more specifically for that. Don't know if he's still at it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2008)

> be almost impossible to have retained that shape year after year. It would have killed him by now probably


too right


----------



## bigdavid (May 23, 2008)

i didnt expect him to be anywhere like he was but i saw pics of him at a fitness expo in madrid 2008 and he looked about 15 stone......just surprised really as remember him at 20 stone ish. then again i remember pics of him at about 18 yrs old and was surprised he became mr o from his starting genetics.

im not putting him down as it took a lot of hard work to get there and i respect anyone who can do that:rockon:


----------



## mindmuscle (Jun 30, 2007)

Just had a look at Mark Dugdale's DVD 'A week in the Dungeon' where he trains in Temple Gym with Yates for a week. Yates is in good nick in the DVD, obviously not nearly as big as in his Olympia days, but still decent ripped forearms and a decent set of abs - he's also still pretty strong by the looks of it! He's certainly not let it all go as some others have.... Kevin Levrone :whistling:


----------



## Guest (Dec 27, 2008)

Much smaller but still in great shape is what he was like when i met him at the Arnold this year.


----------



## tms1978 (Jun 8, 2008)

from what I've read he's about 245 and he's in good condition with it. I'd settle for that, lol. besides, i read an interview where he was saying how uncomfortable being 300lbs is so why would he still want to weight that,and all the eating etc. Dorian rocks, FACT. lol


----------



## Andrikos (Sep 10, 2008)

IMO Dorian Yates is , BY FAR , the most knowledgeable Mr O . Tryin to maintain his O shape without any real reason would be foolish.He looks awesome today , I d love to have my dad looking half as good as Dorian looks !


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

I suppose after 6 olympia wins it doesnt matter.

This guy took the sport to a level never seen before.


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2008)

tms1978 said:


> from what I've read he's about 245 and he's in good condition with it.


No offense to the man but he is not 245lb here is next to me i weighed in at 220lb at that stage. He is also not 5ft10 as i am just a tad under 5ft8 and we were basically eye to eye.


----------



## Gym-pig (Jun 25, 2008)

In the dungeon DVD he looks big and his forearms and calves are still massive .

He has nothing to prove .

Con - interesting point re the height

A Legend - been there worn the T shirt ( and now makes it !!)


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2008)

Gym-pig said:


> Con - interesting point re the height


You may get a kick out of this i know i did.

Every one slates Lee Priest for being so short however......










The guy was perhaps 2 inches shorter than me, he hardly looked like a midget.

Height claims in bb are ridiculas.


----------



## The_Kernal (Apr 5, 2008)

Con said:


> No offense to the man but he is not 245lb here is next to me i weighed in at 220lb at that stage. He is also not 5ft10 as i am just a tad under 5ft8 and we were basically eye to eye.


Who's who? LOL

Con your looking huge bro.


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2008)

kelly.km said:


> Who's who? LOL
> 
> Con your looking huge bro.


 PMSL i was tiny back then thats why i kept a hoody on even though it was hot as fvck:laugh: :lol:


----------



## Gym-pig (Jun 25, 2008)

Con -

So you are saying Dorian is 5' 8" and Priest is 5'6" ?

That syrup you are wearing must add an inch ??? :lol:


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2008)

Gym-pig said:


> Con -
> 
> So you are saying Dorian is 5' 8" and Priest is 5'6" ?


 IMO yes, Dorian is shorter than what every one claims and Priest is taller than every one says (whenever Lee is discussed some one says "yeah hes big but hes a midget so its not hard to be big").

Bodybuilding shows are the only place where i feel like i am normal height normally i am the shortest guy in the room:lol:

PMSL yeah i cut that hair off after seeing the pictures!


----------



## son_of_jorel (Dec 26, 2008)

dorian is about 5ft 9 5ft 10 & he is looks in great shape still got good athletic size

i should know i train at his gym & see him time to time he is a nice guy !


----------



## Cap'n Beefy (Nov 16, 2008)

I've heard Lee Priest himself on Youtube saying he's 5'4", which does in fact make him.............. short!! :thumb:


----------



## Tiger81 (May 4, 2007)

Here's me and Doz in May this year:










He aint huge but he still has a good build. Im 5'11 and about 225 in this pic.


----------



## Fantom (Aug 28, 2007)

Just for the record, Dorian still weighs over 18 stone and in good condition, he still trains weights 3 times a week and cardio twice a week. I know cuz I train with him occasionally down Temple Gym.............He still has MASSIVE legs and humongous calves which he never trains!!! Just limited to certain chest and shoulder exercises due to tearing his superspinatus.........he's 46 now and did his last Olympia 12 years ago which is a pretty long time ago, having said that he still trains hard and is in good shape considering he only eats 3 times a day!!! :thumb:


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

Fantom said:


> Just for the record, Dorian still weighs over 18 stone and in good condition, he still trains weights 3 times a week and cardio twice a week. I know cuz I train with him occasionally down Temple Gym.............He still has MASSIVE legs and humongous calves which he never trains!!! Just limited to certain chest and shoulder exercises due to tearing his superspinatus.........he's 46 now and did his last Olympia 12 years ago which is a pretty long time ago, having said that he still trains hard and is in good shape considering he only eats 3 times a day!!! :thumb:


Crikey, i can't beleive its been aslong as 12 years....still a legend and still the talk of many...


----------



## Andrikos (Sep 10, 2008)

Fantom said:


> Just for the record, Dorian still weighs over 18 stone and in good condition, he still trains weights 3 times a week and cardio twice a week. I know cuz I train with him occasionally down Temple Gym.............He still has MASSIVE legs and humongous calves which he never trains!!! Just limited to certain chest and shoulder exercises due to tearing his superspinatus.........he's 46 now and did his last Olympia 12 years ago which is a pretty long time ago, having said that he still trains hard and is in good shape considering he only eats 3 times a day!!! :thumb:


thanx for the info .It d be interesting if u started a thread on how dorian is now in his gym.I am looking to go there to do some training by the end of the year.

Having said that Dorian s time to be judged as a prof athlete was 12 years ago not now.He keeps himself in decent shape and that s good rep for the sport he represents(present tense used on purpose  )


----------



## bigdavid (May 23, 2008)

Fantom said:


> Just for the record, Dorian still weighs over 18 stone and in good condition, he still trains weights 3 times a week and cardio twice a week. I know cuz I train with him occasionally down Temple Gym.............He still has MASSIVE legs and humongous calves which he never trains!!! Just limited to certain chest and shoulder exercises due to tearing his superspinatus.........he's 46 now and did his last Olympia 12 years ago which is a pretty long time ago, having said that he still trains hard and is in good shape considering he only eats 3 times a day!!! :thumb:


 i dont mean to be rude as you know him and i dont but in all the pics put up on here of him he dont look over 18 stone but maybe the pics are deceptive as he loooks a lot lighter than the guys on here he stood next to......id say he looks 16 maybe 17 max........maybe he got heavy legs!!!


----------



## willsey4 (Apr 21, 2008)

I met him at the Hayes show. I still think he is pretty big. Very wide still. Still very big forearms. How muchs he weighs god knows but then I weigh 19 plus stone and you wouldnt think it!


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

I find these threads funny. It's like someones hero has fallen and shattered all their beliefs if he's not still Mr O material. I cant imagine any pro wanting to maintain that mass when they not competing. For health reasons alone they need to slow down and I'm sure it's just not worth the effort specially unlike many that have tried Dorian came and more than conquered the scene.

If at his age he still looks dam good then he's doing better than others who just packed it in.


----------



## Fantom (Aug 28, 2007)

Dorian in fact weighed himself over a week ago before he went to the Arnold Classic and tipped the scales at temple Gym at 19 stone 5lbs!!!!!! Dorian carries most of his weight in his torso and legs so he can look deceptive, I see him most days and noticed a big difference in him in the matter of a few days, must be using all the LEAN GAIN down the gym:lol:


----------



## Fantom (Aug 28, 2007)

Andrikos said:


> thanx for the info .It d be interesting if u started a thread on how dorian is now in his gym.I am looking to go there to do some training by the end of the year.
> 
> Having said that Dorian s time to be judged as a prof athlete was 12 years ago not now.He keeps himself in decent shape and that s good rep for the sport he represents(present tense used on purpose  )


Dorian doesn't own TEMPLE gym anymore........I do!! :beer:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

He's a fvcking legend in my book. Still looks the nuts too.

How much is it to come and train in the mecca that is Temple gym mate on the odd occassion? I live about 30 mile south of Brum now but it would be a buzz to train there.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Absolute legend to me too. Best british bodybuilder ever (obviously!). Saw him train once in his hey-day. Absolute monster. MONSTER. His forearms filled the arms of his baggy top and his rear delts stuck out like bowling balls. No joking. 

There was a barbell set up with 4 20kg plates a side that you weren't allowed to touch as he used it to warm up with!!!


----------



## mindmuscle (Jun 30, 2007)

Uriel said:


> How much is it to come and train in the mecca that is Temple gym mate on the odd occassion?


Went for a one off workout there recently - costs £4 or £5 for a workout. Well worth the journey!!


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

Fantom said:


> Dorian doesn't own TEMPLE gym anymore........I do!! :beer:


You own the gym now Simon? Awesome, congrats! :beer:


----------



## Porky Pie (Aug 2, 2007)

The boy done good for British bodybuilding, whether he's 9 or 19 stone now. He looks a healthy and fit 14 stone to me from those photos and considering the amount of chemicals he's ingested across the course of his career, that a fuking miracle in itself.

As a slightly older member of this forum, I know a lot of older guys who are now post competing/post bodybuilding in their lives. This after being huge motherfukers in their day.

Its a fact that we will all retire from the coal face at some point in the future - most of us in our thirties and forties. I'm not talking about retiring from training but from heavy gear use, the six meals a day, hammering youself at the gym.


----------



## Fantom (Aug 28, 2007)

mindmuscle said:


> Went for a one off workout there recently - costs £4 or £5 for a workout. Well worth the journey!!


Any members on this forum can train for the members price of £3.50 per session, cheap at half the price :lol: just tell the guys at the reception!! :beer:

Simon


----------



## Fantom (Aug 28, 2007)

defdaz said:


> You own the gym now Simon? Awesome, congrats! :beer:


Yeah It's only been 2 years  but you're all welcome to come down :rockon:


----------



## Gumball (May 9, 2006)

Simon do you know my buddy Lukas?


----------



## Fantom (Aug 28, 2007)

Gumball said:


> Simon do you know my buddy Lukas?


Sounds foreign?? Probably by sight.............is he ok?


----------



## mindmuscle (Jun 30, 2007)

Fantom said:


> Any members on this forum can train for the members price of £3.50 per session
> 
> Simon


Great stuff!! We'll definitely come down for another workout so will have to remember that!! 

Were do the gym members park usually?? We had to put about £8 in the meter down the street.


----------



## laurie g (Nov 28, 2008)

whats parking like fantom may pop down one day for a visit


----------



## Fantom (Aug 28, 2007)

mindmuscle said:


> Great stuff!! We'll definitely come down for another workout so will have to remember that!!
> 
> Were do the gym members park usually?? We had to put about £8 in the meter down the street.


Parking?? What's that?? :lol: What you save in training fees you'll have to pay in car park charges, sorry guys but I have no control over the parking facilities. It won't kill you if it's only an odd occasion?? Try park in a multi storey car park rather than on the street, you'll save loads.......... :thumbup1:

Where the hell did you pay £8 to park?? London??? :confused1:


----------



## miles2345 (Mar 26, 2008)

it doesnt matter what he looks like now, I'm sure he takes plenty of comfort looking a his 6 Sandows and a number of photographs that are legendary in the sport. Why should he care, he's an ex pro he doesnt need to be massive now, but my god, What a pro he was.


----------



## mindmuscle (Jun 30, 2007)

Where the hell did you pay £8 to park?? London??? :confused1:


----------



## Omen (Mar 26, 2009)

Simon, only recently realised who the **** you were... Even though I use your gym most lunchtimes. I'll make a point of saying hello next time. Although me and my mate disturbed you mid-swing on weds when you n your lads were doing back so we could pay our fees. Sorry about that.

Are you doing any comps this year?

Joe Bromley


----------



## stfc (Oct 28, 2005)

Fantom said:


> Dorian doesn't own TEMPLE gym anymore........I do!! :beer:


 dorian said he still owns temple when i saw him a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

stfc said:


> dorian said he still owns temple when i saw him a couple of weeks ago.


I'm sure dorian's stil affiliated in some way but simon certainly runs it now


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Great representative for the sport, the man's a legend in the most literal sense.


----------

